# Sanne Vloet prepare backstage for the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Grand Palais in Paris - November 30, 2016 (3x)



## Mandalorianer (30 Nov. 2016)

​


----------



## Toolman (1 Dez. 2016)

Vielen Dank für Sanne :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Dez. 2016)

Hübsches Ding 

:thx:


----------



## iopiop (11 Okt. 2018)

Such a sexy picture!


----------

